
Apple's First CEO - pay attention to product, but also people - simplezeal
http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-first-ceo-michael-scott-2011-5?op=1
======
simplezeal
Quote -

Attention to detail is what Steve is known for, but it also is his weakness
because he pays attention to the detail of the product, but not to the people.

To me, the biggest thing in growing a company is you need to grow the people,
so it's like being a farmer, you need to grow your staff and everybody else
too as much as you can to enable the company to grow, just as much as you need
to sell the product.

